# Plus de son sur Youtube, Dailymotion, google vidéo,...



## guims29 (21 Avril 2012)

Bjr a tous,
Je veux lancer une vidéo sur youtube, la vidéo se lance mais pas de son..
J'ai vérifier le son de mon ordi, du clavier, de youtube... bref tt est ok ms ca ne fonctionne pas. J'ai lu sur ce site que des personnes avaient eu le mm problème que moi et une solution qui est proposée est d'aller dans utilitaires-configuration audio et MIDi-puis périphériques audio et la apparemment il y a moyen de régler le problème.. mais ils n'expliquent pas comment :/ J'ai regardé, tt est sur audio intégré,mes entrées et sorties sont sur microphone et haut parleur interne et le format est en 44100,0 HZ 2ca-16bit. Donc voila, je ne sais pas comment faire... si qq'un a une idée et qu'il sait m'aider ce serait vrmt sympa de sa part et je le remercie  
Guillaume


----------



## Invité (23 Avril 2012)

Essaie un reset Pram


----------

